# Associate .rtf files with Wordpad problem



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

I've run into a strange problem on a friends pc.
First let me say he had the MTX virus on his pc.
I've removed the virus via the fixmtx.exe tool. It found 157 infected
files and fixed 154 of those files. The 3 that it didn't, I assumed
were wsock32.dll, explorer.exe, and rundll.exe which were
corrupted due to the virus. I extracted those files from the 98se cab files.
Reference:
http://www.pchell.com/virus/mtx.shtml
http://service1.symantec.com/sarc/sarc.nsf/html/pf/w95.mtx.html
Bottom line...I followed the instructions to the letter and
everything is fine now.
The problem: (which I don't believe is related to the mtx virus)
FYI items:
Windows98se and Office2000 are installed.

I was attempting to associate .rtf files with WordPad which
is (or should be) very easy to do.
Open explorer..shift right-click, open with and scroll to Wordpad
and check the box to always use bla bla bla...
This is where things get a little strange...
If you check the box to "always use bla.." it opens the rtf file in Word.
If you don't check the box it opens in Wordpad as it should.
I tried it a few times just to make sure I wasn't hallucinating.

I went into folder options / file types and saw Rich Text Format listed.
It was associated with Word. I did edit it to be associated with Wordpad.
I thought I did it correctly by browsing to Wordpad's executable file.
It says (if you look at file types again) that it's set to open with Wordpad.

Oh let me add something about what happens when the "always use bla.."
is checked....Word opens but it doesn't open the file.

This isn't a huge problem just annoying (it's not my pc) and I'd like
to try and straighten it out. I'm going back over to his place tomorrow
so if anyone has an idea what may be causing this feel free to advise me.

Thanks..


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

I had this problem and never figured it out. I recently formatted and did a clean install of my Win98se and it's working again.

You can look through your registry for rtffile and change the program associated with .rtf file extension. It's not the proper fix for the situation but maybe a workaround.

For example I set windows to always open the .rtf extension with word pad through the "open with" applet
This is what my rtffile key looks like:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile]
@="Rich Text Document"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\DefaultIcon]
@="C:\\PROGRA~1\\ACCESS~1\\WORDPAD.EXE,1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\open]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\open\command]
@="C:\\PROGRA~1\\ACCESS~1\\WORDPAD.EXE \"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\print]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\print\command]
@="C:\\Progra~1\\Access~1\\WORDPAD.EXE /p \"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\printto]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\printto\command]
@="C:\\Progra~1\\Access~1\\WORDPAD.EXE /pt \"%1\" \"%2\" \"%3\" \"%4\" "

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\CLSID]
@="{73FDDC80-AEA9-101A-98A7-00AA00374959}"


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello!

If you have win98 go to start > run... and enter winfile

Once there use the folder list on the left to navigate to a folder so that you can see a file of the type you want to assiciate in the right window.

Highlight the file in the right window and at the top click file > associate.

In the Associate box, make sure the file type is indicated. The middle line is the current associated program. At the bottom, browse to the program you want the file type to be opened with.

Click ok and that should work


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

pyritechips.......That's hot. Thanks for the heads up. Never knew about the winfile function.

That's a hell of alot easier.


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Funny , for the longest time, while everyone had migrated to explorer , I was
a diehard filemanager user. I know exactly what you're talking about
with regards to file associations with winfile. I'll bring a copy of winfile.exe
with me tomorrow and give it a try.
Thanks, I don't think I would have thought of that.
I'll let you know the outcome.
* I still find it bizarre the issue with the "always use this program"
checkbox behavior*


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh does anyone know if winfile.exe is included in win98se ?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes amthmi 

I have 98se and that's what I just used. If it shows up as missing try using SFC to restore it.


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Many thanks pyritechips, and you too balzac for you input.
I just brought up winfile on my pc.
Now that I use explorer exclusively it makes file manager look strange.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Glad to have helped!


----------

